# Eure Meinung über Applet-game



## ruerob (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Java-Forum,

ich wollte euch mal fragen, wie ihr mein Spiel "Parking Ticket" findet und ob ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt oder ob Fehler auftreten.
Zu finden ist es als zweites Projekt hier.

Danke für jeden, der mal einen Blick darauf wirft.

mit freundlichen Grüßen ruerob.


----------



## XHelp (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn man den Eingang direkt blockiert passiert nix mehr, das sollte vllt angefangen werden.


----------



## ruerob (8. Mai 2011)

Da passiert nichts mehr, weil man dann ja noch mit Return eine Perle abbauen kann um ins nächste Level zu kommen. Aber ne Meldung über diese Option wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht .

Danke fürs Testen und vor allem fürs Fehler finden,

ruerob.


----------



## Spacerat (8. Mai 2011)

Ja... ganz lustig... vllt. hätte ich mir doch besser mal die Anleitung durchgelesen... dachte Anfangs des wär so 'ne Art Snake. Iwie habe ich aber das Gefühl, da kommen manchmal zu oft die gleichen Farben hintereinander. Vllt. sollte ma da einen Timer einbringen, der dieses verhindert. Die Programmierung könnte aber sehr aufwendig sein.


----------



## ruerob (8. Mai 2011)

Ja das hab ich jetzt auch gleich auf meine ToDo-Liste übernommen.
Das geht ja schnell hier. Vielen Dank an euch beide schonmal.

So, ich hab die ToDo-Liste abgearbeitet und eine neue Version hochgeladen. Ich hab als Lösung für das Problem mit den Farben einfach ein Array eingefügt, welches darüber Auskunft gibt, vor wievielen Fahrzeugen welche Farbe das letzte mal dran war und wenn bei einer Farbe ein bestimmter Wert überschritten wird, muss diese Farbe gesetzt werden.

Viel Spaß beim weiteren Spielen.

ruerob


----------



## Volvagia (9. Mai 2011)

Lustige Idee. Aber wenn man die Seite aktualisiert, und sie über verlässt, beendet das Programm nicht richtig. Könnte aber natürlich auch an mir liegen.


----------



## ruerob (10. Mai 2011)

Danke für das Feedback Volvagia, leider hab ich deinen Post nicht zu 100% verstanden.
Wie versuchst du das Spiel zu beenden und was passiert genau.

ich hab mal wieder eine neue Version hochgeladen, bei der ich eure Hilfe brauche. Es geht jetzt vor allem um die englische Version, bei der ich mir wegen den englischen Übersetzungen nicht ganz sicher bin. Es wäre toll, wenn sich das mal jemand anschauen könnte.

mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Robert Rüdiger.

hier ist der Link.


----------



## Volvagia (10. Sep 2011)

Ich bin in englisch zwar auch nicht so fit, aber wie wäre es damit?



> 1) Collect all perls to solve a level.
> 2) To get one, park the cars in row or square containing four objects same color.


----------



## ruerob (10. Sep 2011)

Danke Volvagia,

wie wärs so:



> "1.Collect all Pearls to solve a Level."
> "2.To get one, you have to park the cars in a line
> or a square containing four objects of the same color."



Danke nochmal,

ruerob


----------



## Fu3L (10. Sep 2011)

Juhu, ich bin auf Platz 10^^ Aber wohl eher nicht, weil ich gut war 

Das Spiel ist gut gemacht  Nicht ganz meine Art Spiel, aber trotzdem unterhaltsam


----------



## ruerob (12. Sep 2011)

Danke,
das hört man gern und mit ein wenig Übung werden die Punkte auch mehr.

Sei freundlich gegrüßt,
ruerob


----------



## TheRealSpikee (19. Sep 2011)

AUA ...
Also mal davon abegesehen das das Applet unter Java7 nicht läuft funktioniert auch deine Seite nicht im IE8 / IE9.

Allgemein solltest du dir mal die Struktur deiner Seite überlegen. Wenn ich im Source schon sowas lesen wie

```
../Spiele
```
 dann würde ich mir mal über die Struktur der Links gedanken machen ... da kann man super mit XSS angreifen ... einfach auszuhebeln.

Was das Problem mit der Seite selbst betrifft : da du ja so lustig warst und dein CSS für IE auf IE7 beschränkt hast muss man im IE8 / IE9 erstmal den Kompatibilitäts-Modus aktivieren welcher durch dieses IE7-request explizit verlangt wird .. ansonsten belibt deine Seite weis -> bitte unbedingt ändern !

Was das Applet angeht : da ich grad zu faul bin eine VM mit XP und Java6 aufzusetzen hab ichs nur mit Java7 getestet : und da stimmt was mit dem MouseListener zu beginn nicht. Ich kann mit sowohl mit meiner Maus als auch mit nem KlickBot so lange auf dem Applet rumklicken bis mein IE9 die Instanz abschießt ... da passiert NICHTS ! Hier würde ich gerne mal den Source sehen um dir helfen zu können ..

Wo ich allerdings positiv gestimmt bin : du hast eine Sound-API verwendet welche selbst unter Java7 sofort läuft ... und nicht wie einige andere die von den Änderungen Java6 -> Java7 betroffen sind NPE's und so aufrufen ...


----------



## ruerob (20. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

der IE8/IE9 Fehler ist behoben. Die Seite müsste jetzt wieder angezeigt werden.
Fehler war ein Leerzeichen im Conditional Comment. Nämlich das in "[endif] -->". Welches dazu führte, dass alle Internetexplorerversionen die nicht in dem Conditional Comment eingeschlossen waren, das Kommentarende nicht erkannt haben und deswegen die Anzeige verweigerten.

Kannst du mir das mit dem XSS an dieser Stelle erklären, wie das da funktionieren kann? Ich meine, ich hab da jetzt kein Problem mit, die Pfade absolut anzugeben, aber warum nicht relativ? Wie kann man da irgendwo Schadcode einfügen?

Jetzt sollte das Applet auch unter Java 7 funktionieren. Der MouseListener war in Ordnung. Ich hatte setFocusable(true) auskommentiert. Was wohl bei Java 6 kein Problem zu sein schien.
Der Softwarerenderer ist allerdings noch nicht Java 7 kompatibel, da dieser sich gerade sowieso noch im Umbau befindet.

ruerob


----------

